

BSDCan 2015 Videos Online - weeha
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20150619130449

======
pmarin
those are only the OpenBSD videos. The rest are here:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWW0CjV-
TafY0NqFDvD4k...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWW0CjV-
TafY0NqFDvD4k31CtnX-CGn8f)

~~~
eloy
I enjoyed Tanenbaum's talk. I learned some new things about the design of
kernels (In particular how bad everything actually is)

------
benjarrell
Is Steven Bourne's talk here?

~~~
protomok
+1 I missed that talk. I found the slides
([https://www.bsdcan.org/2015/schedule/attachments/306_srbBSDC...](https://www.bsdcan.org/2015/schedule/attachments/306_srbBSDCan2015.pdf))
but not the video, and I didn't see the video in the youtube list.

